# I was walking past the mental hospital



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I was walking past the mental hospital the other day, and all the patients were shouting, '13....13....13'

The fence was too high to see over, but I saw a little gap in the planks and looked through to see what was going on.

Some bastard poked me in the eye with a stick.

Then they all started shouting, '14....14....14'...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
H.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The old ones are the best  They got me 15 15 15 :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

radio rental

LOL


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

